# Razr Maxx xt910 rooting problem.



## pawlik32 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey guys , I just bought new Razr Maxx xt910 and I want to root him to have 4.0.4 Android.
The problem is, I used many of rooting .bat's and I still can't root him







(

That is my system version and I cant find proper solution to root it







;
651.167.3370.XT910.AmericaMovil.en.01
If u need more info tell me, and please help me with it!
Thanks for read and eventual HELP !
Cheers!


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Moved to Droid RAZR general section, as this is not a ROM or kernel release for the Droid RAZR M.


----------

